# extatosoma tiatarium eggs



## Utopia93 (Aug 2, 2007)

I just receieved 18 eggs in the mail. The owner said she cut open her eggs and some are dead, some are alive. SHe also said they were at all different ages. Most are 9 months and below. I put them in a mini critter crepper on top of netting just a little above some moist napkins under a light lamp. Im keeping them at 78-80 degrees farenheight. Is this good?


----------



## randyardvark (Aug 3, 2007)

sounds ok to me, but i just put them in waxworm pots in the airing cuboard..saves space  keep the tissue moist and your laughing, when they hatch keep them humid but with good airflow for the 1st few moults...then they prefer dryier conditions


----------

